# **New Huerta and Laura Prepon Pics!!**



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Laura is from that 70's show she plays Donna.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Cmon Huerta! You can get a better groupie than that!


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea, but she's got more $$$ than him so he can't be that dumb.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Donna's way more built than Huerta.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

So they date?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Id hit her


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

So would I, but I wouldn't **** her. Yes I would.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

He is using her for her showbiz connections


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> So would I, but I wouldn't **** her. Yes I would.


Ha! :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

lucky bitch


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> lucky bitch


HaHa...I was waiting for you to drop by Steph!

Personally I think Laura (she'll always be Donna in my dreams) needs to go back to the red hair. Red haired chicks are kinky like that!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Meh, shes not that good looking


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I think she is pretty hawt!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Scarecrow said:


> HaHa...I was waiting for you to drop by Steph!
> 
> Personally I think Laura (she'll always be Donna in my dreams) needs to go back to the red hair. Red haired chicks are kinky like that!


haha....doesnt matter what she looks like....he is one of the best looking fighters out there.....hmmmmm


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

He deff dropped down a peg. I mean, he was F*kn Arianny...


----------



## Seth_petruzelli (Oct 5, 2008)

UFCFAN33 said:


> I think she is pretty hawt!


damn i was looking at your sig and joe rogan looks so rugged he can easily pass for a bum


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Seth_petruzelli said:


> damn i was looking at your sig and joe rogan looks so rugged he can easily pass for a bum


Thats good ol Rogan for ya, lol.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't believe that. I can promise you if I was Huerta, no **** but with his ridiculous looks, I would: a) not be dating anyone, simply hooking up with every gorgeous girl I could. and b) if I was dating someone, she would be hotter than Hot Donna or at least I would be dating the red-head version. You were so much hotter when you had red hair. Who knows though, maybe there is a real connection there for him I have no idea.

In conclusion Huerta's choices lately have been mind boggling to say the least. Maybe she is his "in" to the acting world.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Arianny = basically a camera whore. 

Laura = A television star with money. 

Ill take the slightly less attractive girl with bank and connections in the industry I want to get into. 

Also maybe he is actually into her. That is always a possibility in these relationship things.

Also we have officially turned into the E channel jr with this thread.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

is much better than


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

dontazo said:


> Id hit her


Yeah I'd beat her face in.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> I can't believe that. I can promise you if I was Huerta, no **** but with his ridiculous looks, I would: a) not be dating anyone, simply hooking up with every gorgeous girl I could. and b) if I was dating someone, she would be hotter than Hot Donna or at least I would be dating the red-head version. You were so much hotter when you had red hair. Who knows though, maybe there is a real connection there for him I have no idea.
> 
> In conclusion Huerta's choices lately have been mind boggling to say the least. *Maybe she is his "in" to the acting world.*


OR maybe she has really hot friends? I really think Huerta could be pulling down much hotter chicks. He is what they call "man pretty" (70's show reference).

O and to answer the always important question "i'd hit it". 

She does look much better with red hair though and that means quite a bit coming from me because i'm not a fan of red hair at all. I'm sure the hair color choice had something to do with not wanting to be type casted as the red head chick.


----------



## silent_nick (Feb 3, 2008)

Does this mean Huerta is now a Scientologist?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I would have settled with the ring girl.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Arianny is far nicer to look at but she's a complete camera whore and perhaps not as easy to get on with as Huerta's new lady.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Wise said:


> Also maybe he is actually into her. That is always a possibility in these relationship things.


Son, you best quit that *** talk.



Scarecrow said:


> View attachment 2267
> 
> 
> is much better than
> ...


idst


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Huerta's a pretty man.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

I definately wouldn't throw Laura Prepon out of bed for eating crackers, but I think that Mila Kunis (Jackie on That 70's Show) is hotter, as is Arianny. But I'd imagine that a girl that looks like Arianny might be kind of hard to really date, where as Laura and Mila seem reasonably down to earth from the interviews I've read from them.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

The one from that 70s show that is the voice of Meg in Family Guy is the one, Huerta drew the short straw out those two :thumb02:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Laura could do better.... like me!! :thumb02:


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I dont think Arianny is all that, she is all fake and I bet a huge bitch and her face is kinda eh, but much better then " man hands" Edith. Scary. Anyway Laura Prepon has amazing legs and is hot as hell Id hit it. Mila got real hot in Forgetting Sarah Marshall....so I would also hit it. 


Edith......seriously? Where the hell did they find her? I think there is an adams apple under there.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

Bob Pataki said:


> The one from that 70s show that is the voice of Meg in Family Guy is the one, Huerta drew the short straw out those two :thumb02:


That's Mila Kunis, the girl that plays Jackie.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Those hats are so gay flat cap Roger. He looks like the type of guy I'd want to beat up if I saw him in a bar. 


Donna is ageing well.


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

You'd like to, you could try, but you wont win.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, Prepon is a hottie but he turned down Arianny for her? Hmm, I'd have to say $$ and hollywood connections trump hotness here.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

diemos said:


> You'd like to, you could try, but you wont win.


I know, that pisses me off even more. Especially because I prolly outweigh him by like 50 pounds. He'd kick my ass.:thumb02:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> lucky bitch


HAHAHA, you're the best Steph.
I didn't know Huerta was dating Laura Prepon. Interesting.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Meh, She's weird looking.

If you are going to pick a girl from That 70's show, go with


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

And if we're going to play degrees of separation, we might as well skip straight to Olga Kurylenko (in Max Payne with Mila Kunis)


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh man....give me three and a half minutes, maybe even foe.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Meh, She's weird looking.
> 
> If you are going to pick a girl from That 70's show, go with


mor plz


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Laura is hot in an interestingly different way. 

Consider that Roger can probably pull some pretty hot tail, maybe he's with Laura because shes cool to hang out with and is awesome in bed?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Flak said:


> Laura is hot in an interestingly different way.
> 
> Consider that Roger can probably pull some pretty hot tail, maybe he's with Laura because shes cool to hang out with and is awesome in bed?


Or he may be a huge '70's show fan?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> HAHAHA, *you're the best Steph*.
> I didn't know Huerta was dating Laura Prepon. Interesting.


i kno....lol


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Wasnt huerta dating Arianny?? Damn thats a pretty terrible step down.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> Wasnt huerta dating Arianny?? Damn thats a pretty terrible step down.


I agree, but looks aren't everything.

Of course, over the internet, looks are everything, but in real life, they are much less important.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

HexRei said:


> And if we're going to play degrees of separation, we might as well skip straight to Olga Kurylenko (in Max Payne with Mila Kunis)


Damn, she's hot. But her name is Olga...that's like auto-lose.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> Damn, she's hot. But her name is Olga...that's like auto-lose.


Ok, you take the chicks with westernized names, I'll take all the hotties with weird names


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> Oh man....give me three and a half minutes, maybe even foe.


LOL! :thumbsup: I'd need...nevermind, I'm done.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Gotta get her to dress up like donna with the red hair and all, then I would be a bit jealous. Still, Roger could get hotter bitches but she has cash lol


----------



## BarryBones (Jan 19, 2009)

Its almost like nobody here has ever had a girlfriend with how they talk about "hot donna".

Like any of you could do better. No offence neither could I.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Flak said:


> Laura is hot in an interestingly different way.
> 
> Consider that Roger can probably pull some pretty hot tail, maybe he's with Laura because shes cool to hang out with and is awesome in bed?


What?!?!??! That would never happen.

She better make a sex tape with him so I can view it over and over.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

yorT said:


> So they date?


no, but they f**k


----------



## ronbourgh (Jan 8, 2009)

She's definitely a cutie


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> What?!?!??! That would never happen.
> 
> She better make a sex tape with him so I can view it over and over.


Let me know if you find one, I'll bring the beer and popcorn.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

surprised no one mentioned her interest in UFC and MMA yet...eh WE.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I remember people posting that they had seen her in the crowd at various UFC events, but kind of keeping a low profile, not making stupid comments about it to magazines like Mandy Moore did. I think there was a "what celebrities have you seen at UFC events" thread at one time.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> I remember people posting that they had seen her in the crowd at various UFC events, but kind of keeping a low profile, not making stupid comments about it to magazines like Mandy Moore did. I think there was a "what celebrities have you seen at UFC events" thread at one time.


I also remember seeing her from time to time at UFC events. Just a quick shot of her on the tv once in awhile. She was looking damn fine today on that 70's show


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

She always looks hot on that show. Mila Kunis is smokin also, but in a different way. Please don't tell me Laura Prepon is a Scientologist for real. That would suck.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah if she a scientologist.... id be so afraid to go near her... no joke man, those people are nuts!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I don't know if she is a scientologist, but the guy that plays Hyde definitely is. Yes, he is Batshit crazy.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

People in Hollywood are such idiots.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

wasnt he with Arianny Celeste before? 

Fcuk him and hes good looks.


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

I know this is off topic but those pics explain alot.(and they are kind of ironic) He has the Alcoholics Anonymous 3rd step prayer tattoed on his right forearm the same arm he has an empty wine glass in.

Drunks have huge egos and a relapsed AA's would be huge big enough to through away a promising carreer in MMA to try to be a hollywood celeb

Now back on topic Id bone all three but the brunnete from that 70 show is kind of weird she was hot in that pic but in max payne she just looked like a little girl with too much makeup on kind of little and weird.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

olkeller said:


> I know this is off topic but those pics explain alot.(and they are kind of ironic) He has the Alcoholics Anonymous 3rd step prayer tattoed on his right forearm the same arm he has an empty wine glass in.
> 
> Drunks have huge egos and a relapsed AA's would be huge big enough to through away a promising carreer in MMA to try to be a hollywood celeb
> 
> Now back on topic Id bone all three but the brunnete from that 70 show is kind of weird she was hot in that pic but in max payne she just looked like a little girl with too much makeup on kind of little and weird.


Watch forgetting Sarah Marshall and then come back. :thumb02:


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

Is she hot in that one she was hot in that pic on hear but she is just little I got to wait until they show it on cable so I can watch the edited version


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

omfg he can do like 10x better wtf.


----------

